
Founder’s Co-op raises $8M angel fund, ‘catalyst’ for the NW startup community - turoczy
http://www.geekwire.com/2012/founders-coop-raises-8m-angel-fund-catalyst-nw-startup-community
======
mjwalshe
So is this actually a coop? Interesting idea I used to work for and was a
member of Poptel and capital for coops is a difficult area.

And if its a coop souled they not use the .coop TLD :-)

~~~
tomfakes
From the SEC filing linked to in the Geekwire post, this is classified as a
Venture Capital investment. I think this probably simplifies the accounting
and reporting a lot compared to a co-op with outside investors.

Disclosure: I'm a Limited Partner in this fund.

